# New! Milani 2015 Color Statement Moisture Matte Lipsticks!



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, so I don't care what anybody says about drugstore brands anymore because the new Milani Color Statement Moisture Matte Lipsticks are the bomb.com and have put many high end brands to shame.​ ​ Let's take a minute to review and discuss...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 



​ ​ 

​ 

​ ​ 




 Oh let me take a second to wipe up that drool for you because oh-em-gee!​ ​ First, I'm so excited that this entire collection is all Matte! Now I only had the opportunity to do these quick arm swatches for you guys - I'll do lip swatches of them over the next few days and update this post - but from the swatches that I've already done, I can highly recommend these as some of the best non-drying mattes out on the market right now. As for the colors, my initial favorites are Confident and Naked but I'm sure those will change once they hit my lips. I'm MAC NC50 for quick swatch reference.​ ​ Second, they smell like Vanilla! I couldn't even believe the delicious aroma that filled Specktra HQ once we opened these up for pictures. This is definitely an improvement from some of the previous collection launches.​ ​ Third, they are permanent! Yes, that's right I said permanent! As in you don't need to run out to every CVS, Walgreens, Duane Reade by you and the closest town to clear out the shelves! There's no reason to elbow check some girl eyeing the same color as you in the store once you find them! You can order them right from Milani's website for $5.99!​ ​ What do you guys think about Milani's new lipstick collection? Have you had a chance to try them yet?​ ​ ​ _- Edited 1/4/2015 with Lip swatches -_​ ​ ​


----------



## nt234 (Jan 2, 2015)

I definitely need to try Confident and Naked! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I definitely need to try Confident and Naked! Thanks for posting!


  Definitely! Check back soon! Lip swatches will be up in a bit! @nt234


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 4, 2015)

_- Edited 1/4/2015 with Lip Swatches -_​


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jan 6, 2015)

Permanent!!! Yay music to my ears


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for the amazing swatches


----------



## LadyC05 (Jan 6, 2015)

Glam does look pretty!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 12, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> Thank you for the amazing swatches


  Anytime!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 12, 2015)

LadyC05 said:


> Glam does look pretty!


  It's such a pretty color!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

Girl I went to 4 different Walgreen's this weekend looking for these! I saw the display on my cat food run that ended without cat food but extra lippies for me. Next time I see it I'm going to grab Naked.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I went to 4 different Walgreen's this weekend looking for these! I saw the display on my cat food run that ended without cat food but extra lippies for me. Next time I see it I'm going to grab Naked.


  Lol!!! Naked is growing on me so much. I have to pair it with one of their lip liners to see if it amps it up for me even more. 

  Don't forget you can order these online too! I'm waiting for a discount code or friends & family to get back ups from there!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for the swatches! I bought a few of them around Christmas time, but I've only worn Naked and it's a gorgeous pinky nude.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 14, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Thank you for the swatches! I bought a few of them around Christmas time, but I've only worn Naked and it's a gorgeous pinky nude.


  I've been hearing that Naked is the customer favorite so far!!!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 15, 2015)

What's the wear time like with these? Are they drying on the lips at all, like most other mattes?


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 15, 2015)

I've seen them at CVS on a weird (i.e., not typically used to display makeup) endcap, if that helps.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 15, 2015)

linainoz said:


> What's the wear time like with these? Are they drying on the lips at all, like most other mattes?


  Not at all! They are creamy and glide on to your lips! Unfortunately, my camera flash makes them seem a little bit shinier in the pic but they are matte - just not a super drying matte (like riri woo or Flat out fabulous)!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 15, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> I've seen them at CVS on a weird (i.e., not typically used to display makeup) endcap, if that helps.


  Thanks for the update!


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 22, 2015)

This is absolutely the weirdest lipstick I have ever worn. I am on the fence about the formula, and I think leaning toward liking it. I bought Matte Naked, which on my pale skin (Alabaster tint in Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer) starts out as My Lips. Not MLBB, just My Lips. And it melds in immediately, leaving just pigment. It's not uncomfortable, but it is new. Two hours later it's the color of Maybelline Touchable Taupe. So bizarre, but not bad.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 22, 2015)

Milani lipsticks are on sale for 30% off with the code XOXO until February 3rd. It includes the mattes!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 26, 2015)

I found four of them. Naturally when I was not looking for them. I got two at one store Naked and Confident and then two more yesterday Glam and Orchid. I think I'm done. I'm very very excited about the ones that I got! The only one I may consider still getting is Blissful.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Milani lipsticks are on sale for 30% off with the code XOXO until February 3rd. It includes the mattes!


Thanks for the update! Now is the perfect time to pick it up!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> This is absolutely the weirdest lipstick I have ever worn. I am on the fence about the formula, and I think leaning toward liking it. I bought Matte Naked, which on my pale skin (Alabaster tint in Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer) starts out as My Lips. Not MLBB, just My Lips. And it melds in immediately, leaving just pigment. It's not uncomfortable, but it is new. Two hours later it's the color of Maybelline Touchable Taupe. So bizarre, but not bad.


  It's definitely not as drying as most mattes usually are. Did you try exfoliating before wearing them?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I found four of them. Naturally when I was not looking for them. I got two at one store Naked and Confident and then two more yesterday Glam and Orchid. I think I'm done. I'm very very excited about the ones that I got! The only one I may consider still getting is Blissful.


  So glad to hear that you found them! You can get them online too for 30% off right now (if you want to complete your collection lol)


----------

